# Resurrected after nearly 18 months...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Decided to bring the old La Pavoni out of retirement since being confined to a the corner of a cupboard when the Speedster arrived..

After seeing the levers at the Rave day, my other half said she wouldn't mind having a go.. So the Sage is sidelined and this is in its place..










Filled it with water from my BWT filter, switched it on and made a lovely espresso. 15g into 30g. When she came home she asked 'What is this..?' erm.. you wanted to try it was my reply.. 'Oh... it does look good, and smaller'

Made another shot... gave it to her.. reply was 'Not too bad..' which from her is a compliment as she works with coffee all day long.


----------



## nigeljh (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice! I sold mine and often wish I hadn't


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Decided to bring the old La Pavoni out of retirement since being confined to a the corner of a cupboard when the Speedster arrived..
> 
> After seeing the levers at the Rave day, my other half said she wouldn't mind having a go.. So the Sage is sidelined and this is in its place..
> 
> ...


Finally your avatar makes sense again!


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I used mine to make my wife's first ever real coffee yesterday. She takes milk, so it was an adventure for me too. She smiled afterwards and said "that was lovely". Made my day.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I having to teach her how to use it this weekend. Made us both a flat white each this morning and it was better than the Sage BE, probably as I'm pulling about 6 Bar (after using one with a grouphead pressure gauge on)

The Speedster has a lever as well (of sorts)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay join the club


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Exactly the same as my set up @Rhys. Easy peasy coffee!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Yay join the club
> 
> View attachment 40276


Very steam punk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Yay join the club
> 
> View attachment 40276


and there goes Chris's pitcher...









@Rhys great stuff mate! The LaPav surely being a welcome change to the Speedster's "extreme precision and maximum control", eh?!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hasi said:


> @Rhys great stuff mate! The LaPav surely being a welcome change to the Speedster's "extreme precision and maximum control", eh?!


Actually I think there is more control with a La Pav than the Speedster. The Kees is either line pressure or pump (soft preinfusion is set), the La Pav is boiler pressure plus whatever you want. Only difference really is the complete temp stability the La Pav lacks (and limitless water supply without having to let it cool down).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jacko112 said:


> Exactly the same as my set up @Rhys. Easy peasy coffee!


And would be easier if @Niche Coffee made a 49mm tumbler, which would fit the pre and millennium Pa Pavs, plus anything else above that (Sage for example). It doesn't really matter if it's a bit loose on larger baskets as long as it fits inside.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Those old lever machines look so much cooler and friendlier than the big square boxes


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rhys said:


> And would be easier if @Niche Coffee made a 49mm tumbler, which would fit the pre and millennium Pa Pavs, plus anything else above that (Sage for example). It doesn't really matter if it's a bit loose on larger baskets as long as it fits inside.


Agree @Rhys, I'd be quite happy to exchange mine for a smaller cup. I guess over time they'll ask their supplier to make ones for other machines


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jacko112 said:


> Agree @Rhys, I'd be quite happy to exchange mine for a smaller cup. I guess over time they'll ask their supplier to make ones for other machines


I had a chat with them at the Rave 'Lever' day, and I believe they might consider different sizes but there would have to be a market for them to justify the expense. I don't think production costs are cheap. I think I might have to stick with my sawn off yoghurt pot in the meantime or source a spirit measure as I believe they might fit. @fatboyslim had one for his old La Pavoni if I remember correctly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hg1 tumbler fits the La Pavoni baskets! However the Ebay knock off doesnt


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I use the funnel from an Aeropress, grind into the Niche tumbler put the funnel into the portafilter and tip it in. Not perfect as it's narrower than the portafilter but best solution I've found so far.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm definitely not getting rid of my La Pav when I get my dream setup in place, it's just too charming!


----------



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice, i am still thinking about getting a lever one day


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 29282


 Hi @coffeechap, the LaPav + mods and Joey stuff i recognise but what is that wicked looking grinder ? ...i haven't seen one of those since starting on my coffee journey...i'd guestimate that the top bit is a stepper-motor and i'll stick my neck out and guess at it being "conical-burrs" ? ...it kinda reminds me of an HG1 but with a motor.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi @coffeechap, the LaPav + mods and Joey stuff i recognise but what is that wicked looking grinder ? ...i haven't seen one of those since starting on my coffee journey...i'd guestimate that the top bit is a stepper-motor and i'll stick my neck out and guess at it being "conical-burrs" ? ...it kinda reminds me of an HG1 but with a motor.


 Pretty sure it's a Versalab.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi @coffeechap, the LaPav + mods and Joey stuff i recognise but what is that wicked looking grinder ? ...i haven't seen one of those since starting on my coffee journey...i'd guestimate that the top bit is a stepper-motor and i'll stick my neck out and guess at it being "conical-burrs" ? ...it kinda reminds me of an HG1 but with a motor.


 It's a versalab with the M4 upgraded double belt system. There is another thread showing the heddone honne grinder, which is basically the same thing. It's also a hybrid grinder so conical pre breaker into flat finishers


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cheers matey, yeah i Goooooogled (other search engines are available) Versalab and spotted it (M3 then the M4)....several hours later i was a wiser man; also an entertained man after reading a ding-dong with someone called Frank, made me chuckle..many thanks.

p.s. love the dual conical&flat burr combo.


----------

